# Milling A Quick Bridge



## Rigger (Apr 23, 2006)

Hi,

We have a site where we felled 27 large Ponderosa Pines, the access to the timber has been a problem. We have extracted 75% with a boom crane and airial cables, Anyhow....

Here are three pics of a temporary bridge we knocked up in just three hours so we could manhandle some firewood out (to good to leave besides we had to clear the site).

Just thought some of you would like to see.















​


----------



## CaseyForrest (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats absolutely awesome!!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 23, 2006)

Creative ingenuity for a practical purpose. I like it!


----------



## MotorSeven (Apr 24, 2006)

Great job...........Ok, can you come over to my place i _only need a 35'er ! Has anyone seen these: www.pacifi.ca/home.html
Once i get the mill fired up i will build one, as i need the arch due to cresting/flooding.

RD_


----------



## infomet (Mar 17, 2007)

Beautiful.
Why was the site cleared?


----------



## dustytools (Mar 17, 2007)

Nice job Rigger. Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Mar 17, 2007)

Speaking of bridges, has anyone milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge. I need to make a 12 foot bridge and am wondering what size of lumber is need in order to support the weight of the pickup with a load. Say 10,000 lbs to be safe.

Has anyone built or milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge?\

Any pictures???


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow that is great. Thanks for the pics


----------



## Heath84 (Mar 17, 2007)

*That is cool*

3HOUR Bridge! That makes me want to buy a sawmill for my Chainsaw!


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 17, 2007)

Boy thats about the ugliest most unsafe thing I have ever seen!!! What, no handrails? No decrative ornamants? I understand it was done in thre hours, I understand you just "whipped it up", but no pride in you're work? Man...........

Very nice work!! Thats impressive as Ill get out!!! Never milled, but I think I might be about half way through ONE of thse long beams in threee hours!!!


----------



## SRT-Tech (Mar 17, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Speaking of bridges, has anyone milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge. I need to make a 12 foot bridge and am wondering what size of lumber is need in order to support the weight of the pickup with a load. Say 10,000 lbs to be safe.
> 
> Has anyone built or milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge?\
> 
> Any pictures???



i slabbed off the top of two 20" logs, made X cuts all across the top for traction, positioned them with the comealong , braced with stones. Had 2' stream to log clearance, and the length was 20'. Supported my Mazda B2200 just fine , no bending or flexing.


----------



## Rydaddy (Mar 17, 2007)

*Dude.*

Wish I could a been there.


----------



## 046 (Mar 17, 2007)

nice job!!!


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 17, 2007)

SRT-Tech said:


> i slabbed off the top of two 20" logs, made X cuts all across the top for traction, positioned them with the comealong , braced with stones. Had 2' stream to log clearance, and the length was 20'. Supported my Mazda B2200 just fine , no bending or flexing.



Got any pics?opcorn:


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 18, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Speaking of bridges, has anyone milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge. I need to make a 12 foot bridge and am wondering what size of lumber is need in order to support the weight of the pickup with a load. Say 10,000 lbs to be safe.
> 
> Has anyone built or milled lumber for a small vehicle bridge?\
> 
> Any pictures???



There are still a few old Redwood log bridges in my area that were put in place a 100 years ago. They used dropped trees across creeks/streams and dirt for a top coat. They were used to haul logs out.


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 18, 2007)

Here in the northeast they run a "skidder bridge" clinic for loggers. The use 6x6 and 8x8 material, 16-20 feet long. I think they were using beech logs at one of them. Tied them together with threaded rod.


----------



## MikeInParadise (Mar 19, 2007)

Husky137 said:


> Here in the northeast they run a "skidder bridge" clinic for loggers. The use 6x6 and 8x8 material, 16-20 feet long. I think they were using beech logs at one of them. Tied them together with threaded rod.



Excellent post as this gave me a search term for google which gave me this PDF which is the first to actually give some sizes of timber beams needed.


http://www.masterlogger.org/logjam/


----------



## martrix (Mar 19, 2007)

very cool. Old skool thinking.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 19, 2007)

Excellent post and great pics. Thanks for sharing - that's exactly what we need to do in the nature preserve I'm affiliated with, since so many big oaks and ash trees have died and fallen down recently.

How did I miss this post when it originally aired? Geez.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 19, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Excellent post as this gave me a search term for google which gave me this PDF which is the first to actually give some sizes of timber beams needed.
> 
> 
> http://www.masterlogger.org/logjam/



Thanks for the links.

They're printed and in the library.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Mar 19, 2007)

Frank Boyer said:


> There are still a few old Redwood log bridges in my area that were put in place a 100 years ago. They used dropped trees across creeks/streams and dirt for a top coat. They were used to haul logs out.



That would be cool to see. Got any pics?


----------



## olyman (Mar 19, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Boy thats about the ugliest most unsafe thing I have ever seen!!! What, no handrails? No decrative ornamants? I understand it was done in thre hours, I understand you just "whipped it up", but no pride in you're work? Man...........
> 
> Very nice work!! Thats impressive as Ill get out!!! Never milled, but I think I might be about half way through ONE of thse long beams in threee hours!!!


---------and---im sure osha would never approve of it-----even after you threw the inspector off the bridge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!muwahahahahaha


----------



## Husky137 (Mar 20, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Excellent post as this gave me a search term for google which gave me this PDF which is the first to actually give some sizes of timber beams needed.
> 
> 
> http://www.masterlogger.org/logjam/




Those will work and are very similar if not identical in the specs I've seen. I'll have to check around, not sure if I have a PDF of the one we build.


----------



## wdchuck (Mar 20, 2007)

Sweet impromptu there rigger, and thanks for having us along via the pictures.


----------

